# Spring Milwaukee Slot Car Show?



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if a spring show is planned for Milwaukee this year?

Ed


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Ed,

The slot car show at Crystal Ridge was Sunday, However there is another coming up on March 18th. When I get more info from the guy who runs it I will post more. Also Lucky Bob's Raceway will be having one in March too. That is a Slot car and model show only... no die-cast, at Lucky Bob's, 5822 W.Forrest Home Ave. Milwaukee, WI 53220


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats a bummer. We were in Cudahy on Sunday. 

I'll have to mark my calendar. 

Thanks,

Ed.


----------

